# Was ist das *Beste* Bildbearbeitungsprogramm?



## Tazelimon (20. April 2004)

Morgen!

Habe ne menge Geld zusammengekratzt und möchte mir nun ein professioneles Bildbearbeitungsprogramm kaufen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur mit Photo Impact gearbeitet und das ist jetzt völlig ausgeschöpft. Also schlagt mal bitte ein paar Bildbearbeitungsprogramme vor, mit denen man Grafiken basteln kann, wo dann alle sagen: "WOW! Wie hat der das gemacht?!" 

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Tim C. (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TaZeLiMoN _
> *"WOW! Wie hat der das gemacht?!" *


Der Effekt stellt sich nicht durch ein professionelles Programm, sondern durch kreatives Talent des Benutzers ein.

Der professionelle Standard in der Pixelgrafikbearbeitung wird denke ich Adobe Photoshop sein. Aktuelle Version ist CS, aber mit einer 7er Version wirst du denke ich genauso glücklich.


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2004)

Den "WOW! Wie hat der das gemacht?!" Effekt hatten wir hier im Forum letztens erst, als jemand mit MS Paint ein dreidimensionales F mit Schatten und Beleuchtung gezaubert hat. 

Das ist wie in der Mastercard Werbung - dieser Effekt ist nunmal unbezahlbar ;-)

Ziemlich professionell und trotzdem kostenlos ist das Tool the GIMP von http://www.gimp.org bekommst du die Version 2.0 für Linux und 2.0 pre4 für Windows. 

Allgemein lässt sich aber sagen, dass an Photoshop nichts vorbeiführt - und ich glaube nicht, dass sich das in den nächsten 2 Jahren ändern wird (ich benutze die Version 6.0 und bin zufrieden - die 5er ist schon zu alt)


----------



## Tazelimon (20. April 2004)

Dieses Gimp Programm ist nicht kostenlos hab nachgeschaut.


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2004)

Na na na, schon richtig lesen bitte. Wenn du auf Seiten wie wingimp.org gehst, dann bekommst du Versionen die man bezahlen muss. Aber auf der von mir beschriebenen Seite kommst du von 
http://www.gimp.org/windows/
auf einen Link zu
http://www2.arnes.si/~sopjsimo/gimp/stable.html

Dort kann man sich einen kostenlosen Installer für die Windowsversion holen. Nicht vergessen, dass man vorher noch GTK+ 2  installieren muss (gibt's auch auf der Seite).

Ein Fehler hat sich in meinem vorherigen Post eingeschlichen. Es gibt jetzt schon die Final 2.0 Version von theGIMP für Windows!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2004)

Welches ist das beste Haus?

Welches ist das beste Auto?

und

welches ist die beste Farbe?

EIne solche Frage und deine läßt sich grundsätzlich nicht allgemein beantworten.

Erstes gibt es 2D, 3D und Vektorgrafiken ( + Unterfamilien) und somit muss schon da differenziert werden.

Dann kommt es auf den EInsatzzweck (privat, kommerziell, proffesionell) an!

Und, und, und...!

Ich schließe mich zwar den Meinungen zu Photoshop an, aber vielleicht ist das genau das falsche für Dich, weil aus diesem oder jenem Grund.

Besorge Dir von den gängigen Programmen Demo- / Trialversionen und entscheide dich dann!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (21. April 2004)

*Fang mal mit GIMP an*

Hallo, ich würde dir empfehlen mit GIMP anzufangen. Gimp2 ist wirklich super. Und da ich an deinem Postings erkenne, dass du noch nicht so Erfahrung in Bild bearbeitung hast, würde ich nicht sofort mit einer so grossen Investition starten.

Super ist an Gimp auch, dass die meisten Filter gleich heissen und somit viele der Fotoshop-Tutorials machbar sind. Ich bin mit Gimp sehr zufrieden. PS ist sicher ein bisschen besser aber ganz sicher nicht preiswerter 

g chief


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

Also klar Gimp ist "umsonst" , aber auch bei (sehr) weitem nicht so gut und zum Beispiel eine PhotoShop 6.0 Version - die vollkommed ausreichend ist für privaten EInsatz kostet auf Ebay läpische 50 Euro.
Da sollte es sich eigentlich nichtmal mehr lohnen lange zu überlegen.


----------



## Tazelimon (21. April 2004)

kann mir mal bitte jemanden den direkten link zum gimp programm download geben? Ich komme immer wieder auf die kostenpflichtige version oder nur ein plug in


----------



## fluessig (21. April 2004)

Hast du mein Posting gelesen?
Der zweite Link (das ist der unterstrichene Text) führt dich direkt auf die Seite mit den Downloads!
Dort gibt es 2 Sachen die du brauchst:
1. ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gimp-win/gtk+-2.2.4-20040124-setup.zip
und 
2. ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gimp-win/gimp-2.0.0-i586-setup-1.zip

Auf der Seite gibt es FAQs wenn du Probleme hast. Die sollten dir weiter helfen, wenn's mit gimp nicht gleich hinhaut. Bitte lies sie dir durch (wenn du Englisch kannst), das erspart dir Zeit.

Und die Setups bitte in der richtigen Reihenfolge installieren! Zuerst 1. dann 2. - aber das solltest du auch in den FAQ lesen können.....


----------



## Tazelimon (21. April 2004)

danke sehr


----------



## Tazelimon (21. April 2004)

*Photo Impact*

dieses programm ist mir zu kompliziert. Und noch dazu in englisch. Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem guten alten photo impact. Da kenne ich alle tricks;-)


----------



## fluessig (22. April 2004)

Bei der Installation hättest du wählen können, dass das Programm in deutsch erscheint. Aber du hast trotzdem Recht: Es ist kompliziert (und meiner Meinung nach auf Bildschirmen mit niedriger Auflösung umständlich zu bedienen - außerdem in Windows immer noch unstabil) 

Dennoch ist es das beste kostenlose voll nutzbare (kommerziell und privat) Malprogramm das ich kenne.


----------



## möp (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Den "WOW! Wie hat der das gemacht?!" Effekt hatten wir hier im Forum letztens erst, als jemand mit MS Paint ein dreidimensionales F mit Schatten und Beleuchtung gezaubert hat.
> *



Wo find ich das?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von möp _
> *Wo find ich das? *



http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials152880.html

Auf gehts


----------



## bomberman (27. April 2004)

mir reicht noch photoshop 6
hab es mir orginal eingepackt für 50 € bei ebay gekauft...


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. April 2004)

Ich würde mehr auf das Können und die Kreativität des Benutzes setzten. Mit Gimp unter Linux kann man sicher auch sehr gute Resultate erzielen. Im Moment ist in meinen Augen weniger mehr.

_keen!


----------



## Mark (28. April 2004)

Hi!

@Thomas Lindner: teilte mal bzgl. der Frage "Welches ist das beste 3D-Programm" Deine Meinung "das kann man nicht sagen", aber das "beste Bildbearbeitungsprogramm" gibt es definitiv! -> Photoshop.
Ob nun Grundaufbau, Funktionsumfang oder halt der "Standard-Bonus", an Photoshop kommt man nicht vorbei, vorallem nicht, wenn es heißt:


> Habe ne *menge Geld* zusammengekratzt und möchte mir nun ein *professioneles Bildbearbeitungsprogramm* kaufen.


Dagegen lasse ich ja sogar über Cinema4D noch ein wenig streiten... 

P.S.: allerdings macht auch PS nicht automatisch "WOW! Wie hat der das gemacht?!"-Grafiken, da wäre zu überlegen, ob man das Geld lieber in einen "guten Grafiker" investiert


----------

